# Am I just being overprotective?



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

And feel free to tell me if I am. We took Mandie in to Petsmart to get her nails trimmed because they were just too long. Since we adopted her, I don't know if she'd ever had it done before and we just didn't have the heart to do it and when it comes to our girl, I'll gladly pay someone who's a professional. 

Well, when we walked in to the groom room, I wasn't particularly impressed. The room was neat and clean, don't get me wrong, and the other dog in there was just chilling, but it was the attitude of the people that got me. The girl grooming the other dog just looked, I don't know, mad that she had to be there. Maybe she got called in on her day off, I don't know, and honestly as a pet mommy, I don't care. Being in the service industry, my best trainer told me, the client doesn't care what's going on in your life. You have to bring your A game everytime and this girl didn't exude A anything. Barely a C. But she wasn't the girl who did Mandie's nails. 

The girl who did Mandie's nails was nice enough, but even though I tried to explain that I didn't know if she'd ever them clipped before, she just kind of ignored me. Anywho, long story short Mandie ended up with three people holding her and a muzzle on. She kept turning her head like she wanted to nip which she does but I totally understand they were being cautious. I will say the girl who didn't look like she wanted to be there said, bring her more often to get her used to it, which I thought was good advice. 

I don't know, I guess I expected it to be a more pleasant experience. We did go in an hour before they closed, but there were no other dogs in line, other than the one on the table (who kept looking at Mandie like she was nuts). What should I have expected? Were they totally in the right? What can I do differently because I'd love Mandie to get groomed regularly.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Nah, not overprotective, but perhaps your expectations were a little high.

When I use a professional groomer, I prefer to select through customer referral whenever possible. Even then, you really won't know until you go, and can decide for yourself. I also tend to stay away from big stores/franchises, preferring the small business owner, who has control over him/herself and what s/he will or won't do. It's often, if not always, more personal, and you don't see disgruntled or bored or crabby employee attitudes. 

Many dogs act like lunatics when getting their nails clipped, and, since you don't know your dog's history, she may have had bad experiences with getting her nails clipped in the past. If she were my dog, I would have slowly introduced her to the clipper or dremmel, clicking and treating for calm behavior, before just going ahead and doing it. However, if, like you, I didn't feel comfortable doing it myself, I would have asked the professional groomer to help me introduce the dog to getting nails done, and keeping the experience positive. That may well have meant she didn't get her nails completely done that day, and you would've still had to pay for the time. 

You brought your dog in to get her nails clipped, and that's what they did. It's not uncommon for dogs to react like Mandie did, and to require a muzzle and help to hold the dog. Your groomer has probably seen hundreds of dogs who act just like Mandie did, and it's no big deal to her. Her advice to bring her in often so she gets used to it was good advice. I do my dogs' nails once a week with a dremmel. They lay on the grooming table and take a nap, because they're used to it, so they're not scared.


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

My dog reacts badly if I am there... and is an angel if I am not. So I send her off by herself and she comes back perfectly happy.

I also use a mobile groomer, which is just a woman and her assistant. She gives a very good, personal service, remembering quirks about each dog she sees, which I can't imagine getting if I went to a larger store where we might see someone different each time.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I think your experience is better than most will recieve when going to a Petco or Petsmart groomer. I hated my PetSmart groomer.

I think that the best bet is to go to little professional grooming salons. They are really into what they do, and love every minute of it, where as PetSmart, and Petco hire anyone, and 'train' them there.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I wouldnt say every petsmart or petco is terrible. some of the best groomers work there, or have worked there. the groomer who just came to our shop we stole (ok she wanted to leave lol) from petsmart. she didnt start her carerr there, but she did end up there for a while.

back to the topic.

I think you are over reacting just a bit. yes she had to be muzzled, yes she had to have 3 people help. but thats becuase she is lacking in the understanding that its a ok procedure to have done to their feet. and no one wants to get bit.

I suggest you start working with her on it. and maybe next time leave so she cant see you, most dogs act terrible when their owners are around.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I think you are being quite a bit sensitive about the whole thing. You took your dog to have her nails trimmed and her nails were trimmed. As for 'ignoring' you...these people are professionals and can tell more about your dog in just a couple minutes (or seconds) of observing and interacting...your "I don't know if she's had them clipped before" comment really isn't helpful in the slightest. What was she supposed to say?

If you don't want to work with your dog to get her accustomed to being handled/having her nails trimmed, then you'll probably be in for the same experience every time, with her being held and muzzled. Personally, I think it's the owner's job to work on this at home so the groomer doesn't have to jump through hoops to trim nails or do whatever.

As for the groomer's "C" attitude...you came in an hour before they closed. I've owned a boarding kennel...after a looooong day of working with dogs, then you have to deal with an 'I don't know if her nails have ever been done' owner...I probably wouldn't have been grinning ear to ear either. And sometimes you are just focused on doing what you are doing. I'm not sure what attitude you were expecting. Happy, bubbly, excited energy of most "service" type jobs is not the best to have when you are working around dogs who may already be stressed out by what's going on. Calm, controlled, relaxed energy is best. Sounds like what she had going on...

One reason I shut down my boarding kennel was the hassle of dealing with all the 'pet mommies.' (newsflash - they're dogs, not babies). I used to tell my DH that working with animals would be so much better if I didn't have to deal with their human counterparts. LOL


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

lovemygreys said:


> I think you are being quite a bit sensitive about the whole thing. You took your dog to have her nails trimmed and her nails were trimmed. As for 'ignoring' you...these people are professionals and can tell more about your dog in just a couple minutes (or seconds) of observing and interacting...your "I don't know if she's had them clipped before" comment really isn't helpful in the slightest. What was she supposed to say?
> 
> If you don't want to work with your dog to get her accustomed to being handled/having her nails trimmed, then you'll probably be in for the same experience every time, with her being held and muzzled. Personally, I think it's the owner's job to work on this at home so the groomer doesn't have to jump through hoops to trim nails or do whatever.
> 
> ...


I couldnt agree more.

Owners SHOULD work with their dogs on handling, brushing, bathes, nail clipping ect. Then it isnt such a stresfull situation for every one, dog, groomer and owner.

I work in a grooming shop. If I get excitied talking and acting silly, so do the dogs. So I dont talk in a overly friendly voice when a owner comes in. if I have a dog on the table or not (as there are 2 other groomers, who may or may not at the time have a dog on their table) a overly excitied dog is hard to groom, manage and keep on a table with out them jumping around trying to fall off. 

Its a nerve wrecking experience for a dog who has never had ther nails trimed to all of a sudden be in that position, wth some strange people coming at them with nail trimmers.

I understand the OP just got this dog, so I would hope you start working on her at home. nail clipping isnt hard once the dog learns to know they wont be killed by it.

I ask blaze for his paw, then snip snip snip. other paw ect. 

Work on feet handling, play with her feet "pinch" (not hard) her nails with your fingers just get her used tot he whole procedure, give treats. its a training process like sit, lay down, come ect


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

All I know is that Roxxy is a very sweet dog...EXCEPT...when it comes to having her nails trimmed. Then she turns into the Tazmanian Devil. Some dogs hate to have their feet messed with. It's a fact and the muzzle was for the groomers safety as well as that of your dog. She may never like having her nails trimmed...I've had Roxxy for 3 yrs and it's still the same.

As for doing it yourself, you may never be able to. I would rather have a groomer do it (while giving them a bath) or I'll take them to the vet. Butch is ok, but Roxxy...never.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you for all the feedback. I'll try introducing treats into the "feet" training we've been doing, because we have been working with her feet and she just doesn't like it. I'll see if there's a little dog salon around here that maybe I can call and get some advice. She did fine when I gave her a bath and she LOVES being brushed, it just those dagon nails.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I actually don't think you're really over reacting at all. If I saw Buddy in that situation I would feel a little upset too. That being said, I don't think the way the shop handled your pup is wrong, they were protecting themselves and in turn protecting you and your dog (don't know if you've been following another thread about a dog who was taken to the groomer muzzled and the groomer took off the muzzle, got bit, and is now pressing charges). We can't help how we feel though. I know it's completely ridiculous but I don't even like seeing Buddy get his shots (even though he's such a good boy about it and doesn't really even care).

I think others gave good advice about desensitizing your pup for the next time. Buddy is a standard poodle so he's at the groomers frequently enough that they do his nails I would never feel comfortable doing it myself. We did work with him at home though to get used to having his feet handled and giving his paw, etc. But that doesn't mean that WE have to do it, it's truly not something I would feel comfortable with. Like some of the others have said it probably didn't help that you were there and the dog could see you. When I was home last time I wanted Buddy to have a bath and get blown dry (no groom). Normally I do this but I wanted him to get the poofy look he gets from a professional blow dry. I took him up to petco and dropped him. He was on the grooming table when I got there to pick him up and the second he saw me he went from the perfect pup to trying to jump off the table. I quickly walked back out walked around the store for awhile till I was sure he was done.

Anyway, I don't think you should worry too much about it but I also don't think you should feel bad for having the reaction you did. I would have felt the same way seeing Buddy like that.

Good luck with the nails!

P.S. As for the groomer who seemed not very helpful I am a pediatric nurse and sometimes I'm so worn out and tired at work I don't want to put on a happy friendly face for my patients and family. When I get an admission at 6:15pm and my shift is done at 7:30 the last thing I want to do is take the time to reassure and settle that family. But I know that's my job and that my face is the first face that they are seeing in that scary time and it's my job to make them feel as comfortable as possible and have the most positive experience they can. In my opinion there is no excuse for poor service, no excuse at all. I don't care how tired, frustrated, in to their work someone is, if you work in a service job you provide good service. No excuses. And there's a difference between having a calm, controlled attitude to keep the dogs calm (which I understand) and ignoring a customer completely and not offering a greeting at all.

Sorry for rambling, that a pet peeve of mine. A HUGE pet peeve.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Tankstar said:


> I ask blaze for his paw, then snip snip snip. other paw ect.


Hey! You missed a toe  sorry couldn't resist


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I totally understand the use of the muzzle. I would have felt awful if she bit someone. I guess felt like the muzzle was a reflection on me being some kind of bad owner, to which now I know I just need to be proactive. The first time was a learning experience and now I think I have more realistic expectations.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

If it makes you feel better, I have to muzzle Sadie to do her nails. I don't tell most of my students that because I don't want them to think bad of me - but it doesn't make either of us a bad owner. It means the dog doesn't like their nails touched.

I taught Sadie shake. She will gladly put her paw in my hand when I say shake. I am slowly working on holding onto it after she gives it, and grinding one nail. Maybe in a year we can do all of them


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

My schnauzer had NO previous experience with grooming when I got her. I decided right away that I had to get her used to it, so I shaved her with a clippers. Ive had her for over a month now and I can easily shave her down. She enjoys it.


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yea she could have been having a bad day. 
Its not there fault about 3 ppl. holding her, thats the dog.
Some dogs are afriad and go crazy thats why they had to have a few ppl. 
I get my dog groomed at PetsMart, and always good there.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

mrslloyd09 said:


> The girl grooming the other dog just looked, I don't know, mad that she had to be there. Maybe she got called in on her day off, I don't know, and honestly as a pet mommy, I don't care. Being in the service industry, my best trainer told me, the client doesn't care what's going on in your life. You have to bring your A game everytime and this girl didn't exude A anything. Barely a C. But she wasn't the girl who did Mandie's nails.


Often our perception seems to be the reality. After working in sales for many years I try not make assumptions about people even though I am quite sensitive to one's energy and body language. What I am writing doesn't have really anything to do with whether you use Petsmart again. I am just thinking of so many people having a hard time these days and may not be putting a smile on their face like they used to. I've been out of work for awhile, heavily in debt, and imagine that I don't come across the way I could with all the seriousness in my life. 

It would be great if we all could put on our "A game" as you call it and I read you "don't care". And please know that I am not giving you a hard time here. I suppose my point is who knows what was going on with that girl that day. Maybe someone in her family is sick? Maybe she is sick? Just had her heart broken? Has an addiction problem? Who knows? Why not when we see someone looking mad do something to try and boost their spirits? Maybe they need a lift that day even if you are their client.

Okay. Now that I wrote what I did above I must admit that I had an unpleasant experience with my pup at Petsmart when she was groomed. I don't profess that all of these establishments are the same. However, I won't go back because of the severity of the injury.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Ty_Tyler said:


> Why not when we see someone looking mad do something to try and boost their spirits? Maybe they need a lift that day even if you are their client.


Wonderful idea. The problem is usually when people are down in the dumps, the way people try to cheer them up is just annoying. IMO the best way to deal with it is just smile and don't let them bring you down too. 

The other day when I was at work, I was having a bad day. Definitely was still doing my best to be cheerful with customers, but it was a bad day. Out of nowhere, a man appeared, handed me a bag of m&ms and walked off. Made my day so much better.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't think you're overreacting at all. Whether it was one hour before they closed or not, YOU are the customer, YOU are paying for their service, and if the people working there have a chip on their shoulder and take it out on the customers and their dogs then there's a problem with that IMO. I do newspaper routes so I deal with people daily, and there are days where I've walked my route almost in tears, or angry about something, but I NEVER take it out on my customers. I always do what I'm supposed to, even if I'm a little less talkative or whatever I won't totally blow people off. I don't think it's something to go complain about to management or anything, but if it was my dog, I'd be pretty pissed off too. Maybe the "I don't know if she's had her nails done" comment wasn't helpful to them, but they could have said something like "Oh, alright, well we'll see how she is" just out of common courtesy.

Next time, find a private groomer, not one at the big chain stores. You might have more luck that way.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

mrslloyd09 said:


> The girl who did Mandie's nails was nice enough, but even though I tried to explain that I didn't know if she'd ever them clipped before, she just kind of ignored me. Anywho, long story short Mandie ended up with three people holding her and a muzzle on. She kept turning her head like she wanted to nip which she does but I totally understand they were being cautious. I will say the girl who didn't look like she wanted to be there said, bring her more often to get her used to it, which I thought was good advice.


I don't see the problem?

Your dog didn't like have her nails clipped (understandable) and they restrained her probably for a) her own safety as thrashing about could cause mistakes which could be even more painful for the dog, and b) they don't want to get bit. 



mrslloyd09 said:


> I don't know, I guess I expected it to be a more pleasant experience. We did go in an hour before they closed, but there were no other dogs in line, other than the one on the table (who kept looking at Mandie like she was nuts). What should I have expected? Were they totally in the right? What can I do differently because I'd love Mandie to get groomed regularly.


I don't see anything they did wrong. 

Did they do a good job on Mandie's nails? If so, that would be enough for me to go back. She got her nails done and no harm came to her. I know that's all I ask for when Wally's groomed - he looks good and nothing bad happens to him. 

It's about the dog, not me, imo. As long as they take my "order" as it were and follow it without anything happening to Wally - I'm cool.

As far as the whole "don't ignore the customer thing" I guess I don't care so much about greetings or what not. I know they aren't there to shoot the breeze with me and I'm not either. We're both there to see that Wally gets what he needs done as good and pleasantly as possible. If that happens - the rest is just window dressing for me.


----------

